# Scammer gets Scammed



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> br0kenrabbit says:
> hi
> 
> Greg_ValveOLS says:
> ...



Got it off some website, forget


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2008)

That put a smile on my face. Not on my legs, not on my stomach... ON MY FACE.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 11, 2008)

lol.. owned..  what a stupid person.. 

I thought that was you


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 11, 2008)

What a turn of events, haha.
Real or not, that got me to smile so it's all good. XD


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> br0kenrabbit says:
> Go mow some yards, bitch.








Other than that: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

That made my day.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

lol that was the greatest thing ever


----------



## JPH (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, what an idiot. Kids these days...sheesh.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

Yah, the .txt file i had saved on my comp (to show friends and make them laugh) was about 2-3 years old xD just found it while searching my computer for some stuff

EDIT: Why are there so many people on this thread xD


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 11, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> That put a smile on my face. Not on my legs, not on my stomach... ON MY FACE.



How do you get a smile on your legs/stomach?
Also, WHO THE FUCK NEEDS TO SAVE UP FOR A YEAR TO BUY A VALVE GAME?!?!
srsly, if this kid has internets, why doesn't he have $20-60 a year?
Worst excuse ever.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL That's GOOD.

Loved how the scammer totally flipped.

Apparently, this happened around a year and a half ago, I wonder if the scammer mowed enough by then?


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Wow, what an idiot. Kids these days...sheesh.



lol you say that like you're 40.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Wow, what an idiot. Kids these days...sheesh.


Only the dumb kids.  Like the one that cnat speel.


----------



## Prime (Apr 11, 2008)

What a great read


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2008)

That was amazing. What an idiot!


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

Pure gold.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL @ go mow the lawn bitch.

Man but this is what I call Karma, messing with people ultimately ends up biting you in the butt.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 11, 2008)

haha, that was a great read. karma.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 11, 2008)

When I see something new in testing area, I'll be impressed. This isn't a great read, it's 2 pathetic people, the 1st for attempting to scam, and the second for not falling for it, and posting it all over the internet like a pompous twat. On top of that, it's old, and probably staged.

if you're going to post a proper "Scammer gets Scammed," try the 419 eater, or this matery of scam baiting: http://thescambaiter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8970

Wait, this isn't the testing area? It should be.


----------



## Hit (Apr 11, 2008)

The scammer "Greg_ValveOLS", is so stupid he can't even type like a normal person


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha I remember reading this on some warez forum last year. This one was a classic... honestly, a scammer pretending to be working for Valve should at least type properly...


----------



## moozxy (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha this made me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 11, 2008)

A++ Read!!!


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 11, 2008)

I laughed so hard i cried!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 11, 2008)

XD CLASSIC. Oooooh boy that guys face must be red


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## chaotic_geo (Apr 11, 2008)

My God, that was brilliant.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)

If this is real it was like greatest thing I ever seen here


----------



## tredes (Apr 11, 2008)

ahhahahha thats great ey....ahahha some people are sooo damn gullible...the scammer got scammed is right!!!


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2008)

Serves that kid right for playing Counter Strike...that game is rated much higher than his age.  I hope his parents beat him.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, this happened 1.5 years ago and people don't know about it? It's been spread around the net anyway...
It's funny anyways


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats awesome, I need to e-mail that to my friend.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 11, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> about 2-3 years old xD just found it while searching my computer for some stuff



I remember reading this quite some time ago and it made me chuckle. I don't know if it's real though.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with many of yews, karma!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 11, 2008)

wow that guy was a real |=|4>


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 11, 2008)

I laughed hard


----------



## Whizz (Apr 11, 2008)

This one is priceless


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2008)

This should be printed and framed!


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

This is made of win


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might be real, might be not I don't know


----------



## The Teej (Apr 11, 2008)

Old, but still funny


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82137 < - Something else which is old but classic


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

lol in a way i feel sorry for greg but still. so funny


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 12, 2008)

LOOLLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLLL.

That was funny....


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb, very funny would have missed this if it wasn't for JPH efforts on the new Temper Post suggest you give is a look if you missed it on the portal The Temper Post #1

Many thanks to JPH as usual


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 12, 2008)

This is ANCIENT... stale... old... past it's sell by date...


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 14, 2008)

That was hilarious. xD


----------



## superrob (Apr 14, 2008)

Hahahaha PWNED!
I would LOVE to do that!


----------

